# what is the least expensive way to incorporate a company?



## prepjerks (Aug 11, 2008)

What is the least expensive way to incorporate a company? Is it wise to incorporate in another state?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Probably by doing research in your state and filing all the necessary paperwork yourself.

You could also try going through legalzoom to save time.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Rodney's correct, do it yourself...or if you can't hire an attorney ask a bunch of questions, take a bunch of notes and then next time around you can do it yourself


----------



## prepjerks (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for responding so quickly, Rodney is a t-shirt guru...


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Try this.

Incorporate Online, Become Incorporated, LLC Formation Services from MyNewCompany.com

It will cost you a couple of hundred bucks.

DK


----------



## prepjerks (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok i will check it out... thank you


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, Prepjerks - I'm not sure about California, but in Florida, just go to the Secretary of State's website and all the forms are right there. It's a small fee to incorporate - you can do it yourself and save a lot of $. Maybe California has something like that.


----------



## prepjerks (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok Triple T I will check it out thanks...


----------

